# Rough shifting



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had my 335d for about 6 months now, always pleased as punch. One thing I've noticed, however, is that shifting is a little rough and jarring. 

My father purchased a 335d a few months after I did, only difference is color and sport package. After driving his today, I find his transmission shifts are smooth like butter, no jarring or jumpy. 

Sports package only increases speed limiter limits, not anything else with the transmission, right? 

Should I bring this up at the dealer? 

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine shifts great, I'd never say it is jarring and jumpy at all. I do not think the sports package being there or not being there has any effect on the transmission shifting. I'd take it in.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

mine with sports package shifts smooth. You should definitely get checked


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Smooth like butta'


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I have ZSP and smooth shifts


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

2010 d here. Shifts fine, slightly sluggish in city settings where speeds are < 30 mph.

Holds 2nd gear longer in those situations and holds 2nd gear going up hills.

DS/manual mode, with paddles, car overrides my commands frequently. 

Most of these observations are post software update in December.


In higher speed suburban (40-50 mph) and on the highway, it shifts perfectly.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

2010 335d, just under 7K miles. My Center has "offered" the software "flash" that many here have received with generally good results-- some say the shift points have gotten a bit higher after the flash. I will do it later this year, but since my car is running so superbly in every way, including great MPG- I'm just cruising for awhile.

To answer the shifting question-- best automatic trans I have ever used, period! If I modulate the throttle a certain way, I cannot even feel the shift points- almost like its a CVT! And under heavy throttle, it shifts smartly yet smoothly at the correct RPM's for the situation. Compared to my previous car (2008 standard 328i with auto trans) it is in another universe...


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

If you drive with a lead foot a lot of the time the DME may have adatpted to your driving style and as such its shifting into to lower gears in anticipation that you will be doing some hard pulls, thus the early downshifting might be giving you the feeling that the shifts are more jarring. If your dad is anything like my dad he drives very easy and so his DME has adapted to his driving style so shifts (up and down) likely occur at different cycles. Just a guess though...


----------



## Scooner8 (Mar 20, 2011)

In same vane as cssnms, you might try to reset your DME. On other BMW's I had owned, ZF transmission's adaptive electronics can be reset by turning the power on without starting the motor, then push the accelerator pedal all the way down where you engage kickdown switch & hold for at least 35 seconds. After that time, without releasing the pedal & start the engine. Soon as the engine starts, release the pedal to avoid over-reving  Worth the try, I think, if you haven't already visited the dealer.


----------



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

Just an update.

Warmer mornings have come around and the transmission seems to be smooth as long as I keep it in D.

Will keep you all noted if the roughness reappears.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting. How long is your daily commute. Reason why I ask is because diesel in general are very rough over very short distance driving specially in cold. Engine takes a while to warm up not like gasoline engines. Also reminds me during sub freezing temp my car would behave rough(not just transmission) but after driving it for 15 mins it would be very smooth.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd say even in DS my shifts are not rough but perhaps crisp. It is rare we get below freezing temps here and on the few cold days my car has been surprisingly smooth from a cold start. Actually a little amazing, my Mercedes is the same way which is even more amazing to me. My truck though, insanely rough on cold days, even has a high idle speed that auto engages on cold days to help warm it up.


----------

